
Google employees demand open investigation of HR department - lawrenceyan
https://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news/2019/05/08/google-employees-demand-open-investigation-of-hr.html
======
yumraj
Good Luck /s

HRs job is to protect the management and the company, and not the employees.

~~~
fred_is_fred
This is one simple teaching that it would really benefit everyone to learn
before they start a career. I learned it the hard way and I think so have some
others.

------
Simulacra
On the one hand I support the organizers, but on the other, it’s Larry’s
company. If he decides not to do anything, the protesters can walk out all
they want. It won’t change anything.

------
malvosenior
> _" Google must meet the Walkout demands, already." The protesters have asked
> for action before, such as calling for the company to have Google's chief
> diversity officer report directly to CEO Sundar Pichai, but so far that has
> not happened._

Why do they feel entitled to rearrange the C level org chart? Having a
"diversity officer" report the the CEO seems ridiculous.

> _" We call on Google to unblock Meredith’s transfer, and allow her to
> continue her work as before, fully funded and supported, and to allow Claire
> to transfer to a new team without continued retaliation and interference."
> This demand refers to Meredith Whittaker, who leads Google’s Open Research.
> Whittaker, who was an organizer of last month's walkout, has said her role
> in the company was going to be changed after Google disbanded its external
> AI ethics council last month. Claire Stapleton was another walkout
> organizer, who had previously said she was going to be demoted._

Wish I had people go to bat for me when I didn't get promoted or my role was
downsized. This is normal business stuff (and frankly it's not hard to believe
that people who spend massive amounts of time and energy organizing
politically don't have a lot left over for their actual role).

